
“Selfie” Protections Among Hundreds of New California Laws - prostoalex
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Selfie-Protections-Among-Hundreds-of-New-California-Laws-287072281.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_BAYBrand
======
chroma
> ...victims whose private images were posted online will be able to sue
> perpetrators in court using a pseudonym, allowing for the recovery of
> damages via a civil suit without disclosing a name.

Apparently, they get around the 6th amendment (giving the accused the right to
confront witnesses against them) by making this a civil case instead of a
criminal one.

Also, the original source is an SFGate article which has a longer list of
laws[1]. Controversial ones include changing the standard for sexual consent
on college campuses (yes means yes) and driver's licenses for illegal
immigrants.

1\. [http://www.sfgate.com/politics/article/California-readies-
fo...](http://www.sfgate.com/politics/article/California-readies-for-900-new-
laws-5980406.php)

~~~
maaku
_You_ knowing your accuser is different from _everyone_ knowing the accuser as
part of public record.

------
mattlutze
I'm more/also interested in the note about paid sick leave.

For a Californian out there -- is the state going to directly provide this
benefit, or is it a requirement of the employer? I can't imagine a state
agency being able to efficiently manage providing it but the article isn't
clear.

~~~
jamesaguilar
Paid by company according to [http://blog.ogletreedeakins.com/faqs-on-
californias-paid-sic...](http://blog.ogletreedeakins.com/faqs-on-californias-
paid-sick-leave-law/)

